# Fly Fishing Galveston/Freeport spots



## Stephen2374 (May 30, 2018)

Hey Guys - I am just beginning my journey into fly fishing for redfish in the Galveston/Freeport area. I have a guided trip lined up in August to start learning. I've kayaked for years in a hobie revolution and have a shoalwater boat as well. My question is, For those that fish this bay system, do you have to have a skiff to fly fish this area, or a super stable kayak to stand in? Can anyone just give me a general sense where people fly fish in galveston/freeport?

Thanks - look forward to learning.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Start around Cold Pass / Churchill Bayou / Christmas bay areas.

Easy kayak access and safe waters to yak and wade and explore. Good fly fishing opportunities.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I fly fish from San Luis Pass on down to below the San Bernard River. I do almost all of it standing from my WS Commander 140 kayak. The good thing about a stand up stable kayak is that they are pretty easy to handle solo, no lining up a second to handle the push pole. 

The marshes off the ICW are good, really any of it can be good for Redfish depending on various things like the season and what the Brazos River might be up to. Some areas get more traffic than others and some are harder to get to with a kayak. Areas with lots of shell discourage some of the power boat traffic. 

There are various launches around. Ernies, Amigo lane is on Christmas Bay and near to Cold Pass and Churchill as has been mentioned. Another is at the San Bernard River and ICW. That launch is convenient to the Mouth of the Bernard area, Cedar Lakes, the McNeil Bayou/Lake, Jones Creek Lakes or Cow Trap if you really like to paddle. All of that area has redfish sight fishing if the Brazos and Bernard rivers arenâ€™t too fresh and muddy.


----------



## Stephen2374 (May 30, 2018)

thanks guys - much appreciated.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

To answer your other question , no you don't need a standup kayak to fly fish. Lots of people fly fish setting in a kayak. It takes a little practice to cast while setting but it's not that hard. The only disadvantage to setting is you can't see as far to sight cast to the fish.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Another good spot is the lights around Teki island at night. You can caught a lot of trout around them. Use small white Clousers.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

The casting platform on a technical skiff would be the best, but a kayak or wade will work too. A shallow draft bay boat with a casting platform will probably get you into 90% of the water, just not super skinny stuff, advantage would be ability to cross bigger water quickly to hit more spots.
Having said all of that, before you do a guided trip practice, practice, practice.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Sitting in a kayak you will lose a lot of your ability to spot fish. Sometimes, that wonâ€™t matter very much like when the redfish are up shallow in bigger schools pushing bait around. They are almost impossible to miss then. The fall is prime time for that type of activity. But in marginal sight fishing conditions, being elevated in a standing position really helps to spot mostly hard to spot single or doubles fish. Iâ€™ve fly fished off boat decks too and the couple of extra feet over the kayak standing position is even better, but there is a much bigger jump in vision from sitting in the kayak to standing in the kayak. Sitting in the kayak, there will be a lot more spooked redfish as you paddle too close before seeing them. 

I never much liked casting from a sitting position. Iâ€™ve almost always stood to fish even when I had an opportunity to sit. YMMV. 

Much of Drum Bay, parts of Christmas Bay and most of the Freeport/San Bernard marshes have a lot of oyster shell which is great redfish water, but not too friendly to gel coat. One has to be able to spot the shell to pick their way around. Sometimes, thatâ€™s really tough with certain water levels and conditions. A stand up stable kayak is easier to handle than a skiff fishing solo. A lot of the marsh bottoms are very soft and thatâ€™s harder to use with a push pole. 

An ideal way to have a lot of range and still be able to access the nastiest shell is to mothership in kayaks. Put a couple of kayaks in a boat and go wherever you can in the boat, then hop out into the kayaks to cover the rest. You get the best of both worlds that way. Lack of range is the worst thing about the kayak. 

Thereâ€™s plenty of good water in a reasonable kayak range in the greater Freeport area. The Brazos has muddied up a lot of the water for a while now, but thereâ€™s still water above Freeport thatâ€™s very fishable. The Brazos will settle down and more water will improve below Freeport. 

The main thing now working against one is the heat. How much heat can you take? Fall cools down and my stamina increases. This time of year, Iâ€™ve got 3-4 hours in the morning, tops. Advancing age and exertions in the heat catch up to someone.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

If you are casting from a seated position (I use a kayak or a float tube), check out recommendations to use a longer rod. A 10' rod keeps more line out of the water than an 8' rod, and you're probably not worried about getting hung up in overhead brush like you would wading a river.

Even if you're wading, especially in waist deep or deeper water, the longer rod will help your casting distance and reduce the number of times your line accidentally slaps the water.

That said, I'm a big fan of fly fishing with whatever you have... As opposed to spending big bucks to get a minuscule advantage. In fact, for many years, my favorite fly rod was one that I got on closeout at Academy for $19.95. I liked it better than a Sage, a Loomis and an AllStar that I also carried- possibly because I didn't worry about it like I did a $500 rod. It's in Denver now, given to a friend who wanted to try fly fishing.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

impulse said:


> If you are casting from a seated position (I use a kayak or a float tube), check out recommendations to use a longer rod. A 10' rod keeps more line out of the water than an 8' rod, and you're probably not worried about getting hung up in overhead brush like you would wading a river.
> 
> Even if you're wading, especially in waist deep or deeper water, the longer rod will help your casting distance and reduce the number of times your line accidentally slaps the water.
> 
> That said, I'm a big fan of fly fishing with whatever you have... As opposed to spending big bucks to get a minuscule advantage. In fact, for many years, my favorite fly rod was one that I got on closeout at Academy for $19.95. I liked it better than a Sage, a Loomis and an AllStar that I also carried- possibly because I didn't worry about it like I did a $500 rod. It's in Denver now, given to a friend who wanted to try fly fishing.


I agree with the "go fishing" sentiment expressed here. There are so many things other than equipment that factor into getting into fly-cast distance from a happy, feeding redfish, I think it's best to get started and have some fun.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Stephen2374 said:


> Hey Guys - I am just beginning my journey into fly fishing for redfish in the Galveston/Freeport area. I *have a guided trip lined up in August to start learning. *I've kayaked for years in a hobie revolution and have a shoalwater boat as well. My question is, For those that fish this bay system, do you have to have a skiff to fly fish this area, or a super stable kayak to stand in? Can anyone just give me a general sense where people fly fish in galveston/freeport?
> 
> Thanks - look forward to learning.


Howâ€™d the trip go or did you get to go? Trips have a way of not happening.


----------

